# Best for misquote



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

I've read a lot of this forum on what mosquito replant/kill to use. I keep seeing three products: talstar, bifen & reclaim it. Are these just a matter of preference or is one superior than the others. I live in south coastal Ga which is basically swamp land & the mosquitos here are crazy.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

They are all the same thing, active ingredient of Bifenthrin @ 7.9%. Bifen is the generic and the others are brand name. An analogy would be OTC pain relievers like Ibuprofen.

talstar = Advil
reclaim = Motrin
bifen = CVS Brand Ibuprofen


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@Jason229 I understand the Cyzmic CS lasts longer than talstar and equivalents. Not sure about particulars of the ones you mention, but check it out.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

gm560 said:


> They are all the same thing, active ingredient of Bifenthrin @ 7.9%. Bifen is the generic and the others are brand name. An analogy would be OTC pain relievers like Ibuprofen.
> 
> talstar = Advil
> reclaim = Motrin
> bifen = CVS Brand Ibuprofen


And for the record, the CVS Brand Ibifenprofen works perfectly for my needs and was dirt cheap end of season at Home Depot.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

After going through this pdf I went with Demand vs Cyzmic. More expensive but it appears to last longer. Going to try to go 3 months between mosquito apps and see what happens.

https://www.syngentacropprotection.com/assets/assetlibrary/demandcs_microcap_v_cyzmic.pdf


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Cool paper. I would love to have access to a scanning electron microscope. I'm starting the Cyzmic this week. Maybe we can compare notes over the next few months.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@ionicatoms i was watching a video talking about this yesterday which got me excited to apply last night when i got home from work.






I have a pretty bad localized area at the bottom of my fence by the grass where I swear 50 mosquitos were clumped up and trying to hang out on the patio was already miserable. Sprayed the whole fence line, patio posts and siding of the house (trying to get as many horizontal surfaces) last night and i came back out in 30 minutes and there were NO signs of mosquitos. I'll keep you updated on the residual effect. I went with the low range rate of 0.2oz/gallon


----------

